# Hound's Citrus Brined Chicken



## Raine (May 2, 2005)

Hound's Citrus Brined Chicken


Prepare the brine:

1 gallon water
1 cup Kosher salt or 1/2 cup table salt
juice of 3 oranges
juice of three limes
juice of three lemons
rinds from same
1 sliced white onion
1 head of garlic, crushed
stems from a bunch of cilantro, chopped
serranos to taste, minimum of 4
rough ground cumin and coriander 2 Tbsp each
1/4 cup chili powder or any ground chile you prefer
(1/4 cup onion powder is optional)
(1/4cup garlic powder is optional)


Place the bird(s) and plenty of brine solution in a ziploc bag(s) and leave refrigerated overnight prior to cooking. A cooler works fine also. I use a 5 gal beverage cooler for all but the biggest turkeys.

Frozen soda bottles, or ice can be used to keep the cold.
 {8 lbs of ice= 1 gallon of water} An hour before cooking take the bird out and thoroughly wash it down with cold water for at least 30 seconds. You can place aromatics like garlic heads, apples, citrus in the cavity of the bird for the cooking. I like also to place orange slices between skin and meat. Smoke rear end of chicken toward the fire for 45 minutes/lb @ 225°F until the thigh is about 170°F. You can rotate as necessary to avoid charring. Cooking this way will result in inedible skin, but juicy chicken. If you like the crispy skin then place the chicken near the firebox. This works for either chickens or turkeys.

If you eliminate the brine (salt and water) the rest of the recipe makes an excellent marinade for grilled chicken.


----------



## HanArt (May 2, 2005)

I know that once again I'm in the minority, but just don't care for brined poultry or pork. Have done a couple turkeys, a chicken, and pork chops and the end result is just too salty no matter how I adjust the brine. I think if you cook at a high enough temp you can still produce a juicy product without all the added salt.


----------



## Raine (May 2, 2005)

We don't brine either. Some folks swear by it. This one is from a bbq buddy (now deceased) of mine.


----------



## HanArt (May 2, 2005)

I know they do, but I figure 4 attempts is good enough. It's just not for us. High heat roasting does it for me.


----------



## Raine (May 3, 2005)

Not for us either, as we don't really see the value added. We have never had a problem with poultry being tasteless or dry.


----------

